# She is my neighbor. She loves to talk and won't shut up



## spanishblind

How do you say"She is my neighbor. She loves to talk and won't shut up."?


----------



## axel9641

spanishblind said:


> How do you say"She is my neighbor. She loves to talk and won't shut up."?



My try: Ella es mi vecina.A ella le gusta hablar y no se callará.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome, spanishblind. 

I concur with axel9641. This is another possibility:

"Ella es mi vecina. Le gusta hablar y no se va a callar."

Regards.


----------



## speedier

I concur with everybody, and yet a third possibility could be:

Ella es mi vecina. Es muy ligera de palabra, y no se callará.


----------



## spanishblind

thank you guys sooo much.....i have a spanish diario due tomorow!!


----------



## coquis14

speedier said:


> I concur with everybody, and yet a third possibility could be:
> 
> Ella es mi vecina. Es muy ligera de palabra, y no se callará.


Muy bien *speedier *, si quieren otra expresión idiomática: Habla hasta por los codos.


Saludos


----------



## spanishblind

k thanks guys!!


----------



## Maximus07

It wouldnt be in the future, it would be "y no se calla"


----------



## coquis14

Maximus07 said:


> It wouldnt be in the future, it would be "y no se calla"


 Won't shut up --> No se callará/No se va a callar.

Saludos


----------



## Maximus07

Para mí hay una leve diferencia aquí que es dificíl de notar. Aunque se puede usar los dos para mí no se calla está más cerca al significado del inglés.


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Maximus07 said:


> Para mí hay una leve diferencia aquí que es dificíl de notar. Aunque se puede usar los dos para mí no se calla está más cerca al significado del inglés.




This is the same situation as when you say in early morning: My car won't start.

Sencillamente no lo traduces como el carro no arrancará. Eso no es idiomático en Español. Por lo tanto, la opción correcta es "no se calla".


----------



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

I think it would be right to say: Ella es mi vecina. Le encanta hablar y no se calla.



Maximus07 said:


> Para mí hay una leve diferencia aquí que es dificíl de notar. Aunque se puede usar los dos para mí no se calla está más cerca al significado del inglés.


 
I agree with Maximus07. I don't think that this sentence is referring to the future but rather to an event that happens habitually. So I think it's better to say "no se calla". But I'm not completely sure because I don't speak Spanish so well.


----------



## Mate

También se puede decir "... y no se va a callar". 

Esta es otra expresión idiomática que no necesariamente conlleva el significado de una acción que ocurrirá en el futuro, como bien se ha señalado.

Edito: recién ahora veo que estoy diciendo lo mismo que JeSuiSnob en el mensaje 3. ¡Qué distraído!


----------



## solidsnake_5552000

I think the best option could be:

"Ella es mi vecina. Le encanta hablar y no se calla"


----------



## ClimbEveryMountain

Mateamargo... let me remind you that the Spanish you guys speak in Argentina has its own variations and it doesn't mean that what you think is right it necessarily is. I am a Spanish and English teacher and I can tell from my own experince studying Spanish that in most of Latin American countries that expression isn't idiomatic at all. Probably, it can be used in Argentina, but you won't hear it out of it.


----------



## Pinairun

En español de España, yo diría: _Es mi vecina; le encanta hablar y no calla_ (sin _se_)

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

_Ella es mi vecina. Le encanta hablar, y no calla._ 

Incluso optaría por una versión no tan literal:

_— Ella es mi vecina. Le encanta hablar sin parar.
— Ella es mi vecina. Habla por los codos, y no calla.
— Ella es mi vecina. Siempre habla y nunca calla._


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> En español de España, yo diría: _Es mi vecina; le encanta hablar y no calla_ (sin _se_)
> 
> Saludos



Yo también diría _'Es mi vecina'  _sin el pronombre  _'ella', _que es innecesario (vecina, femenino, lo lleva implícito); solo lo usaría para distinguir a una mujer en un grupo en que hubiera otra y otras. 
No estoy tan seguro en cuanto a la supresión del 'se'. Callar es un verbo intransitivo que también se usa como pronominal. Diría _'no se calla'_ o _'no calla'_ dependiendo del contexto (¡el siempre decisivo contexto!).
No sé si alguien ha sugerido '....y no cierra el pico'. No es muy amable, pero sí muy usado al referirse a alguien que se habla encima.

​


----------



## Ynez

spanishblind said:


> How do you say"She is my neighbor. She loves to talk and won't shut up."?



As Maximus, Climbeverymountain and Beatru... explained, the idea here is what we say in Spanish this way:

_Es mi vecina. Le encanta hablar y no se calla (ni debajo del agua)
Es mi vecina. Le encanta hablar y *no hay manera de que se calle*_


Este uso de *will not* lo definen en los libros como *unwillingness*.

_The car won't start = No hay manera de que arranque el coche = Al coche no le da la gana de arrancar_

Lo de "no calla" o "no se calla" parece que varía por zonas. Yo personalmente diría "no se calla".


----------



## spanishblind

k thanks.....i don't need anymore answers!!


----------



## Mate

JeSuisSnob said:


> This is another possibility:
> 
> "Ella es mi vecina. Le gusta hablar *y no se va a callar."*





Mateamargo said:


> También se puede decir "... *y no se va a callar". *
> 
> Esta es otra expresión idiomática *que no necesariamente conlleva el significado de una acción que ocurrirá en el futuro*, como bien se ha señalado.



La primera interpretación proviene de un mexicano nativo. La segunda, de un argentino nativo. Son idénticas. 



ClimbEveryMountain said:


> Mateamargo... let me remind you that the Spanish you guys speak in Argentina has its own variations and it doesn't mean that what you think is right it necessarily is. I am a Spanish and English teacher and I can tell from my own experince studying Spanish that in most of Latin American countries that expression isn't idiomatic at all. Probably, it can be used in Argentina, but you won't hear it out of it.



Gracias por recordarme que nuestro castellano tiene particularidades. Prometo tenerlo en cuenta en el futuro. 

En cuanto a eso de opinar que una traducción es correcta o no lo es porque quien la propone habla un castellano particular, no estoy de acuerdo. 
Alguien puede no dominar el inglés, y ese sería un motivo válido. Pero eso sería igual de válido para el hablante de cualquier variedad de castellano.
Alguien puede no dominar el castellano y proponer una variante perfectamente válida... ¡en castellano! (en estos foros lo vemos todos los días).

He resaltado en negrillas una parte que me parece se te pasó por alto, ClimbEveryMountain: 

*"...que no necesariamente conlleva el significado de una acción que ocurrirá en el futuro...*"

Si deseas una explicación de esto último, por favor envíame un mensaje privado (así no desviamos el tema de este hilo).

Gracias.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Un poco de leña al fuego:

"... y no va a callarse."

Coincido con Mateamargo en que "... y no se va a callar" (lo mismo que "... y no va a callarse") no necesariamente conlleva un significado de futuro para buena parte de españoles.


----------



## Ynez

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Un poco de leña al fuego:
> 
> "... y no va a callarse."
> 
> Coincido con Mateamargo en que "... y no se va a callar" (lo mismo que "... y no va a callarse") no necesariamente conlleva un significado de futuro para buena parte de españoles.



Y ahora, Manuel, habrá que especificar que ese uso de "no se va a callar" sin ser futuro se da... ¿en la costa mediterránea?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ynez said:


> Y ahora, Manuel, habrá que especificar que ese uso de "no se va a callar" sin ser futuro se da... ¿en la costa mediterránea?



Sin conllevar necesariamente un significado de futuro. 
Pues aparte de la costa mediterránea, en la zona más mediterránea de España, a saber Madrid*, en las islas Canarias y en Galicia. 
El futuro gramatical no siempre indica tiempo por venir. Puede expresar una posibilidad o probabilidad o improbabilidad:
- Ahora serán las dos, más o menos (Es posible que ahora sean las dos)
- A estas horas mi hijo habrá llegado a casa (Es probable que  mi hijo ya haya llegado a casa)
- Este hombre no callará (No hay forma de que este hombre se calle) 
O exclamativo:
- ¡Será caradura! 

"El futuro no es lo que era"

** mediterráneo**, a**.*

 (Del lat. _mediterranĕus_).

.
*3.     * adj. Que está en el interior de un territorio. _Ciudad mediterránea._



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Mate

Es cierto. El futuro ya no es lo que solía ser cuando éramos chicos.


----------



## Ynez

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Sin conllevar necesariamente un significado de futuro.
> Pues aparte de la costa mediterránea, en la zona más mediterránea de España, a saber Madrid*, en las islas Canarias y en Galicia.
> El futuro gramatical no siempre indica tiempo por venir. Puede expresar una posibilidad o probabilidad o improbabilidad:
> - Ahora serán las dos, más o menos (Es posible que ahora sean las dos)
> - A estas horas mi hijo habrá llegado a casa (Es probable que  mi hijo ya haya llegado a casa)
> - Este hombre no callará (No hay forma de que este hombre se calle)
> O exclamativo:
> - ¡Será caradura!
> 
> "El futuro no es lo que era"
> 
> ** mediterráneo**, a**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _mediterranĕus_).
> 
> .
> *3.     * adj. Que está en el interior de un territorio. _Ciudad mediterránea._
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_




Esos usos no tratan sobre "ir a". Si quieres que los estudiantes piensen que para expresar esas mismas ideas pueden decir:


- Ahora van a ser las dos, más o menos (Es posible que ahora sean las dos)
- A estas horas mi hijo irá a haber llegado a casa (Es probable que  mi hijo ya haya llegado a casa)
- Este hombre no se va a callar (No hay forma de que este hombre se calle) 
O exclamativo:
- ¡Va a ser caradura!


creo que lo estás haciendo muy bien.

Pero tú ya deberías saber esto. No creo que te vayas a confundir. Los estudiantes sí que deben de estar realmente confundidos ahora mismo.

Yo tampoco estoy confundida, así que por mí puedes seguir, aunque personalmente me parece que todo eso está fuera del tema, porque no se estaba hablando del futuro. 


Mi participación en este hilo ha terminado. No puedo aportar ninguna idea nueva con respecto a la pregunta original.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ynez said:


> Esos usos no tratan sobre "ir a". Si quieres que los estudiantes piensen que para expresar esas mismas ideas pueden decir:
> 
> Etc., etc.



No pienso nada semejante y tampoco lo dije. Lamento haber podido inducir a error a quienquiera que sea, estudiante o no.


----------



## spanishblind

K thanksi  I really don't need  anymore any more.....go answer some of my new questions!!

Moderator Note:  Ortografía edited.


----------



## speedier

Hi Spanishblind.

I hope that you are enjoying the forums, but I'm afraid that's not the way it works here. You can *start* the thread, but you have no control over when it ends.

You see, *your neighbour* isn't the only one who loves to talk and won't shut up - especially when an interesting subject comes up.


----------



## spanishblind

Hahahaha!! ok...i'll remeber that!! Thanks


----------



## spanishblind

spanishblind said:


> K thanksi  I really don't need anymore any more.....go answer some of my new questions!!
> 
> Moderator Note: Ortografía edited.


 ummmm.....thanks but "k thanks" is how we talk here......just sayin.....


----------

